# Craftsman Snowblower Oil coming out of exhaust



## jas6675 (Jan 27, 2019)

Model 247.887801
I have oil coming out of the exhaust and the spark plug is soaked with oil. It will run for a couple seconds and die. What might cause this issue?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Too much Oil in the Crankcase


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Agreed, check the oil level. Also see if the oil smells like gas. If it does, your carburetor's needle valve probably is leaking, letting gas run down, through the engine, into the crankcase. Oil that's gas-contaminated doesn't lubricate as well, and can cause engine damage. 

If the oil level is just too-high, drain it until it's at the right level. If it had been OK, and now it's too-high, and/or smells like gas, I'd drain it all, and change it. But if you have a carb leak, you also need to deal with that. If you have a fuel shutoff valve, you can close that at the end of every (!) use, to prevent gas from leaking through the carb, into the engine. You can do that as a short-term solution, until you fix the carb problem. 

And even if not contaminated, an oil level that's too high can cause engine damage by itself, the oil foams up with air, and again doesn't lubricate as well. So if the level is too high, get the level correct before trying to run it again. 

You might also want to remove the spark plug, cover the hole with a rag, and pull the engine over several times, in case there's oil accumulated in the cylinder. You might be able to blow some of it out.


----------



## jas6675 (Jan 27, 2019)

I left it sitting outside last couple nights in freezing weather. When i went out this morning it was out of gas and thought that was strange because i didn't use much since last time i filled it. This particular model has both a dipstick and a plug next to the oil drain plug. When i pulled the plug out next to that oil drain it poured what looked like gas and oil everywhere. So dumb question...What is that plug(is it also oil) and why does it have both it and a dipstick? And why would all the fuel be in there?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Carb Leaked, and the gas went into the crankcase. Drain and fill with oil. Shut off fuel when not in use, or rebuild/replace carb


----------

